# SX Ursa 2 MN 6 3TS 6 String Bass vs Brice Defiant 6 Nat Bubinga



## MGasparotto (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm deciding I want to learn to play a 6 string bass now but I'm not entirely sure which would be better for me. I've never played a 6 in my life before. Price is entirely not an issue for me but I don't want to just buy the more expensive hoping it suits me. I'm buying it mostly just for playing my own stuff but learning some Primus and Karnivool would be nice. Any suggestions/info about the basses? Thanks


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 15, 2012)

Nice, I've been checking out those exact two models as well.

Lower Price, but bolt-on, 20 frets and shorter 34inch scale

Higher Price, but neck-thru, 24 frets and 35inch scale

I would go for the cheaper SX if you don't need to learn/play beyond 20th fret. I personally don't mind either scale length.

I like the Defiant much more aesthetically, but for the price you can find equal and better quality used instruments.

Noticed you're in Thunder Bay, I'm in Sault Ste. Marie. Ordering from Rondo to Canada quickly increases the price. Ordered an AL-2000 and final cost was double the guitar price because of a mandatory hardshell case, shipping and brokerage fees.

New Defiant:
Subtotal $652.94 Shipping $190.13 Tax $0.00 Total $843.07
~$850 USD can purchase a much better bass!


----------



## ericsleepless (Nov 16, 2012)

RV350ALSCYTHE said:


> Nice, I've been checking out those exact two models as well.
> 
> Lower Price, but bolt-on, 20 frets and shorter 34inch scale
> 
> Higher Price, but neck-thru, 24 frets and 35inch scale



This says it all.
The idea of getting an extended range 6 string is to have access to the higher notes without having to go up passed your 20th frets anyway. 

In any case you can't go wrong with either of them!

Visually the defiant beats the SX by a longshot because who really wants to have another fender body copy?


----------



## MGasparotto (Nov 16, 2012)

Since I'm just playing for me I might as well get the cheaper one then. I don't see myself going past the 20th fret so thanks for the input everybody. And I was born in Sault Ste Marie.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 16, 2012)

know this: you will never play jerry was a race car driver with 20 frets


----------



## iron blast (Nov 16, 2012)

to play primus you will need a fretless. I own a sx 6er its not a bad bass at all. I say go for it and you can sell if you want later almost at the same price.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 17, 2012)

iron blast said:


> to play primus you will need a fretless. I own a sx 6er its not a bad bass at all. I say go for it and you can sell if you want later almost at the same price.



is that the defiant shape? i got a brice 6er fretless about a year ago but only because they hadnt stocked the defiant in a while. the brice is still nasty though i dont regret buying it at all.


----------



## bamfrosty (Nov 28, 2012)

Rondo's basses kind of stink IME. I played a fretless Z6 for a long time, and even for $600 it sounded no better than the $200 Douglas bass my friend had. Plus it was super heavy and had extremely wide (19mm) string spacing. They're a guitar company, really.


----------



## iron blast (Nov 28, 2012)

Some people prefer A heavier bass and wider spacing just my


----------

